# Two Other projects Completed.



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

The first one is made of pressure treated Picket fencing and the second one is made of some scrap 2X6's and 2X12's that I had left over from some Church Pews that I made. One is a deck bench and the other is a display bench that sets by our front door.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great Randy. I'll bet you have the emallest scrap pile of anyone in the Forum. Keep it up.....Chuck


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Pop_pop1 said:


> Looks great Randy. I'll bet you have the emallest scrap pile of anyone in the Forum. Keep it up.....Chuck



Hello Pop_pop, thank you sir 

Actually I have a large scrap pile from all of the project that I have done. I recently broke down some pallets, crates and wooden fencing left by the road after the storm that I will soon add to it so my next chore will be to go through it to see what I can use for new projects or burn this winter in my Chimnea.


----------

